# 28 guage is coming!!



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

facebook post today from Taurus states the 28G raging revolver, the .410 Ranch Hand, and the 28G Circuit Judge is approved and coming to the USA
it states that since the 28G is .550 the barrel will be necked down to .500

for those that like that type of weapon - you should be happy


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Woo Hoo! 
Because the other Judge revolvers are just so useful. Couple this along with that legendary Taurus quality. Yesiree, I can hardly wait.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Following in the footsteps of Big Bang Theory . . . . Leonard, is that Sarcasm ? :anim_lol:


----------

